# Do you really need a heater?



## lulupie

When i went to petsmart they told me your betta does not need a heater. and petco told the same thing. but im reading here and online you do so im not sure what should i do??? help


----------



## copperarabian

Yes they need a heater, most pet store employees don't know any better. They're a tropical fish and thrive in water that's right around 78 degrees. They can survive without a heater, but it will lower their immune system a lot and they'll act more lethargic.


----------



## mjoy79

Bettas are tropical fish and thrive in temperatures between 76-84 (Best is 78-80 under normal circumstances). So if the temperature in your home is less than that, a heater is usually needed to maintain the proper temperature environment for a betta. If the temp in your home is 70 (comfy for us) then the temp in the tank will be 68 since water temp usually is a couple of degrees less than the air temp around it. Pet store employees (especially at chain stores like Petco and Petsmart) typically give wrong information out, especially with fish care. 

On a side note, I'm surprised to keep hearing that they say bettas dont need heaters since they're actually losing money that way!


----------



## Pitluvs

Pet stores are not educated on the needs of Betta fish, or really any other animal. They are told what to tell you, plain and simple, to generate sales. Bettas thrive in water 78-80F, the usual temp in a Betta tank without a heater is 72-75F (or lower). But yes, you need a heater. Even if your home is a comfortable 78F, your fish tanks will always be a few degrees lower. A happy Betta is one that thrives and doesn't get sick as often 

Don't worry, my pet store told me Bettas like cold water, small tanks (0.3-0.5g) and are great tank mates to Goldfish. All of which are very untrue  

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Pitluvs

mjoy79 said:


> On a side note, I'm surprised to keep hearing that they say bettas dont need heaters since they're actually losing money that way!


The way I see it (and what I was told), buying a $13 heater will guarantee a healthy fish that doesn't come back. Not getting a heater promotes problems, which can lead to medication, buying new fish, etc. There's where the money lies lol


----------



## Dragonlady

If the temperature of the room is a constant 82 degrees, the water temperature is around 78.5.... if that helps at all. Many people prefer the air temperature around 72-75, which makes the water temperature in a tank too cold without a heater.


----------



## Rosso1011

You definitely need a heater for a betta, depending on what size your aquarium is, you will need a heater that has a wattage specific to heating that particular size aquarium. 

Pitluvs, love the Christmas betta pic!


----------



## doggyhog

It IS possible to not have a heater but it really isn't worth the bother IMO. You'll have to spend money on heating your house to like 85 F all day or buy a 15 dollar heater. LOL 

But welcome to the forum!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## lulupie

Pitluvs said:


> Pet stores are not educated on the needs of Betta fish, or really any other animal. They are told what to tell you, plain and simple, to generate sales. Bettas thrive in water 78-80F, the usual temp in a Betta tank without a heater is 72-75F (or lower). But yes, you need a heater. Even if your home is a comfortable 78F, your fish tanks will always be a few degrees lower. A happy Betta is one that thrives and doesn't get sick as often
> 
> Don't worry, my pet store told me Bettas like cold water, small tanks (0.3-0.5g) and are great tank mates to Goldfish. All of which are very untrue
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!


yeah everytime i just go to the store to get some stuff they say i dont need it. but i got the 25w submersible aquarium heater for my 2.5g is that fine?


----------



## lulupie

doggyhog said:


> It IS possible to not have a heater but it really isn't worth the bother IMO. You'll have to spend money on heating your house to like 85 F all day or buy a 15 dollar heater. LOL
> 
> But welcome to the forum!! Glad to have you here.


haha your right , and thank youuu


----------



## Pitluvs

Someone will answer that for you, I use 50W in my tanks because that's all they sell here  But I would _assume_ it's perfectly fine, and submersible is great!

Would you believe my store has 10 bottles of great water conditioner just sitting there, as they don't recommend it to customers. It's one of the top two recommended on here. I'm the only one who buys it!


----------



## Greatbettas

YEs you would need a heater because bettas live in warm and hot places so when they have fry they could hatch ..



I wonder who discoverd bettas Great question Huh?


----------



## EvilVOG

25w is good, a little overpowered but the smaller lower wattage heaters are too unreliable. just watch it for a couple days to make sure it's working ok.


----------



## bastage

So my larger tanks (my 29g & my 37g) without a heater only ever cool to about 76.. For that No heater is needed (run the lights all day though so I am sure that helps some). My smaller tanks with no heater or light drop to about 70 after 1 night.. My 2 gallon hex with LED lights stays at about 80.. 

So no a heater may not be necessarry.. 

Also this all said I have heaters in all but my 2 gallon hex (the small heaters get that little tank roasting to like 85ish). & I keep real thermometers in each (glass thermometers, not the stick on things). 

Ultimately if you dont know for sure that you need a heater then setup the tank & run it for a few days as it will be at the coldest part of the year in your house. If the temp stays at-least 75ish you can get away without a heater. Adding a heater to a tank that stays warm will also not hurt anything as long as its an adjustable heater. it will just sit & take up space, but give you the piece of mind that if your house gets cold your fish will be OK.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

they keep bettas in little plastic cups i don't think they know anything


----------



## Zappity

Yes. I agree with everyone else


----------



## Thunderloon

It all kinda balances out at five gallons, 25 watt heater and a sponge filter.


----------



## lilysmommy0623

What brand of heater do you recommend for 1.5 - 2 gallon tank. I live in a small space so i don't have room for a huge tank. All of the reviews i see on Amazon say the heaters broke and the water either got too hot or cold.


----------



## SplashyBetta

MarcusTheGreat said:


> they keep bettas in little plastic cups i don't think they know anything


I think it's more the fact that they don't take care of the cups and bettas in them rather than just that they're in cups. You can't expect a chain store that sells dozens of bettas each week to keep them all in large tanks, that's just not practical for space and money reasons.


----------



## Cinderwolf

This is a very old thread. Lilysmommy0623, most people will recommend you a hydor 25 watt adjustable heater.


----------

